

Niche Tracker - leanvertising
https://www.serpwoo.com
SERPWoo was created to answer the frustration traditional rank trackers pose - only tracking selected URLs. That process did not give a clear picture of what&#x27;s really going on in the top SERPs for a niche; nor how to rank properly or automatically track, monitor, and analyze new competitors. We created this tool to fill in those gaps.<p>Since the search engines have to display all their cards on the search engine results pages (SERPs) we created this tool to allow marketers quick glances and access to the top 20+ results for any given keyword to get a better understanding of how websites are ranking, moving up &amp; down, and generating organic traffic.<p>We then integrated crucial 3rd party data we utilize everyday like ahrefs, majestic, moz, semrush, social signals, and additional tools to dig deep into a website&#x27;s SEO structure (on-site &amp; off-site) allowing for a better picture of HOW and WHY the selected website is ranking.
======
jensnockert
The notifications are cool, but as implemented they seem way too spammy. Even
the demo account with just a few search phrases has over a hundred
notifications from the last 24h.

Also, on the demo account, search volumes don't show up? Is it a bug, or is
data just missing for those keywords? I also used SEMrush as a data source for
a while so I'm a interested if you can get it to work. For me it felt like
they were missing data for almost everything (Swedish words on Swedish google
though) and had to replace them.

Ps. I really like the bug reporting thingy in the top bar, really cool.

~~~
CCarter
We are reducing the default sensitivity of the notifications in an upcoming
update. That setting was really for ORM where brands usually want to know
everything in the top 2 pages as it happens. So far, we've actually had zero
complaints about the notifications coming in too fast. I personally thought it
was a little overzealous after the first couple of days, but got used to it.
30% of users have actually increased their sensitivity, but I'm going to
reduce the default setting for new users.

We just Launched thursday afternoon so the beta testing is still going on.
We've gotten lots of good feedback from early adopters and plan on
implementing the stuff that makes sense for reverse engineering and ORM
monitoring.

Also we are looking into pulling SEMRush data in the future as well as search
volume - even though that's kind of anyone's guess to the accuracy since it's
not directly from the 'search engine that shall not be named'.

